
Spider-like venom found in Australian stinging trees – pain can last for weeks - clouddrover
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/09/17/asia/australia-venomous-stinging-trees-scn-scli-intl/index.html
======
poormystic
Some Cape York locals use dilute hydrochloric acid on their skin where they've
been touched by a stinging tree. This is said to dissolve the glassy spikes,
and greatly relieve the pain.

~~~
themodelplumber
That's really interesting. I'm trying to understand why it's important to
dissolve the glassy spikes--Are the glassy spikes mostly an issue because
they're still partially filled or coated with remnants of the venom they
originally injected? Or are the glassy spikes also causing a lot of residual
pain on their own?

I'm working from this stinging nettle explanation:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvvmGmat55Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvvmGmat55Q)

